# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Video Ubuntu Personal 16.04 Staging auf "bq Aquaris M10" installieren - Alpha Version

## warumlinux

Ein Video, in dem ich zeige, wie man auf dem "bq Tablet Aquaris M10" die aktuelle Ubuntu Personal 16.04 Entwicklerversion installiert. (Das ganze ist noch in einem frühen Alpha Stadium)
Bisher wurde auf den Smartphones und Tablets Ubuntu 15.04 als Grundlage verwendet. Nun wird das ganze aber auf Grundlage von Ubuntu 16.04 LTS weiterentwickelt und soll in naher Zukunft auch mit Snaps funktionieren.
Die "alten" .click Pakete werden nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, sondern das System wird auf Snap umgestellt.
Das flashen des Systems und der erste Start siehst du im Video.

Link zum Video auf YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2irCIUkVK4U

----------

